
Startup launches to match cancer patients with clinical trials - dredmorbius
https://www.statnews.com/2018/09/06/with-big-name-backing-a-startup-launches-to-match-cancer-patients-with-clinical-trials/
======
dredmorbius
_[The startup] will charge cancer patients $3,000 upfront plus a $20 monthly
fee — all out of pocket — for a service that analyzes their tumor sample and
their medical record. Driver uses that information to recommend options for
both approved treatments and clinical trials as well as facilitate referrals
via an app that patients can access on their phones._

Soaking the desperate for statistically questionable, and morally
indefensible, false hope.

